

Judge orders Microsoft to stop selling Word  - joshuaxls
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-08-12-microsoft-lawsuit_N.htm

======
jonny_noog
_XML is a specialized alphabet that can capture any kind of computer file as a
regular text._

Sounds like I need me some of that XML alphabet. I shall use it to capture the
interwebs.

